# How to get papers?



## DirtyPana (Nov 18, 2011)

I did a little search but didnt really come up with much. I got ceasar in July this year and he did not have papers. For $50, we werent concerned about papers, we got a beautiful dog for cheap. We just wanted a family dog and were looking for a pit. The breeder did not offer papers but both parents were on site at the time we got him. I am new to the breed, and as far as I know, he looks like a APBT, but I am no expert. How do I go about getting him papers, and is this even possible since the parents did not have papers?
Im hoping the pic can help identify him.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:welcome: to http://www.gopitbull.com !!! :woof:

Of course, ... CKC DRA AADR

but thats not ideal.. the point of papers is to KNOW the history that makes up your dog mind, body and heart~ its all handed down genetically and if you dont know the history of your dog than you really dont know what your going to produce... FOR 50 bucks; I'd sterelize that young up: (neutered) .. raise him up a while, and study the APBT by getting a Stratton book or two, and grab a Colby book and perhaps Jessup or Seiminic.. Study these books, study your strains and find out which sounds most like you.. then find you a female pup to raise up. Your neutered male should be a great dog and a great role model providing you socialize properly and all that what not... then in a couple of years after you have locked down clientel with the strains you like and you have your female and your prepared to keep EVERY pup, have her studded.. .. thats the purpose of papers is pedigree and if its just the show aspect your interested in then do the same as I mentioned above and skip the breeding step and show your fully pedigreed and registered with associated events ADBA UKC or.. if you arent really the APBT type .. theres the Bully route with ABKC which I would again suggest you study up on the breed and the strains.

IN short: neuter your pup; its best for you and him.. as a 50 dollar dog, hes probably priceless .. TO YOU.. nothing can be proven from him or traced.. Enjoy the lil guy to the fullest and learn all you can about him and the breed. When the time is right and you KNOW what you want and from where, grab you a new well bred and pedigreed up: ..

Hope this helps...


----------



## DirtyPana (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Firehazard, thats pretty much what I was looking for. Well, as far as being pricesless, without a doubt!
I have been considering to de-man the little fellow. Im told it will simmer him down some too. 

I think he is a APBT, but of course he could be mixed. His parents were on sight and looked full bred. But, again, im no expert. I understand by some reading APBT and bullys are commonly confused. How can I tell the difference?


----------



## DirtyPana (Nov 18, 2011)

Of course, dont get me wrong, he is loved very much, so its not something thats killing us not to know, Just a curiosity thing.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

really to know the difference between ABPT and bully you need to see a ped. He is a cute lil guy though I think you have a a wonderful new friend and pet, best of luck with him and kep posting pictures as he grows , love seeing new pictures.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Function ... ... the APBT is a 100% function breed in it most traditional form... most everything else is show... Which is where Bully's derived.. Showbred APBTs X with Amstaff essentially and bred for the personability of the APBT with out the tremendous prey drive... the ideal pet bully breed for many people who dont need a high end work dog.


----------



## DirtyPana (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, He is definately very high strung, insane amount of energy and very hard headed, (stubborn as heck) His on switch works on demand, but the off switch is hard to find. LOL. I was really surprised as to how strong he is too. I had him tied up the other day because grandma was out and about in the afternoon in the yard getting her evening walk in. The kids came by running to go pet the neighbors sal and he ran with them and when the leash reached its end, the neck collar did not keep up. It was a studded synthetic leather collar and it snapped clean. I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Check out NIZMO collars


----------

